# Yvonne....



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2013)

*Today is sorta a special day for you isn't it?????*​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO0yXiLLKak


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jul 7, 2013)

???


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## pam (Jul 7, 2013)

If today is your Birthday then Happy Birthday hope you have a great day


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2013)

I understand for 75 it's diamonds! No cards please, just diamonds!


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy birthday 
whoa diamonds.. well they are a girls best friend


----------



## Beck (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy birthday Yvonne! I love having you here.

Enjoy your day!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Yvonne! You are so appreciated on here 


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 7, 2013)

Yvonne, happy birthday! Any special treats for your tortoises planned?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I understand for 75 it's diamonds! No cards please, just diamonds!



Well I do just happen to have a couple of diamonds floating around here... as in diamondback terrapins floating in their pool.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy birthday Yvonne! Hope you have a wonderful day.


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy birthday Yvonne!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy B day Yvonne........."you deserve the best diamonds around"! 

<*> 


J~


----------



## bigred (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Yvonne


----------



## Chinque (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope you have a super amazing birthday, Yvonne!!


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy birthdayyyyyy!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2013)

July 3rd was a special day for me too. My grand daughter-in-law gave me a great grandson.

That doesn't make me feel as old as thinking that my daughter is now a gramma!


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jul 7, 2013)

You're not old Yvonne, you have patina on a beautiful exterior! You are as young as you feel and grands and great grands make you younger when you enjoy them. CONGRATS GRANMAMA 


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## TommyZ (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy berfday! Hope you have a great one and many more to come. Enjoy!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2013)

I would never have guessed your age, or that you are a great grandma.

All the more reason to think you are wonderful. I'm glad I know you. 

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

You know we need a picture of you with a party hat on, sitting at a plate of Mazuri, right?! Lol

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jul 7, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> July 3rd was a special day for me too. My grand daughter-in-law gave me a great grandson.
> 
> That doesn't make me feel as old and thinking that my daughter is now a gramma!



Conrats on being a Great Grandma!! I hope you are having a wonderful Birthday!! You deserve the very best!!


----------



## Josh (Jul 7, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YVONNE!


----------



## jax7271 (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Yvonne


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Yvonne!!! 

You're NOT "old"- you're chronologically GIFTED!!!


----------



## BodaTort1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Yvonne!!!


----------



## tubularseco (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## brandhllg (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!! Hope it was an awesome day for you..


----------



## bpham93 (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wishing you a great birthday!!


----------



## terryo (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry I'm late with this, but.....Hope you had a wonderful day! You certainly deserve it.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy birthday to you and your great grandson!!! 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tiff3grl (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy birthday 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Yvonne And thank you for your help yesterday on auntie and tort


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2013)

Sh3wulf said:


> You're not old Yvonne, you have patina on a beautiful exterior!




Now this is a new way of looking at it.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 8, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Sh3wulf said:
> 
> 
> > You're not old Yvonne, you have patina on a beautiful exterior!
> ...



LOL...... My car club would love that !


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2013)

Moozilion said:


> Happy Birthday, Yvonne!!!
> 
> You're NOT "old"- you're chronologically GIFTED!!!



...or "challenged!!"


----------



## panda (Jul 8, 2013)

Happy belated birthday !!


----------

